# Happy Valentines day



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

To the forum. Where every day is V[/color] day.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

This week my husband has been home for the whole week - which is rare. He usually works out of town but has this week off, doing some things around the house. He finally realized how NEEDY our dogs are.  Yes - I probably encouraged this. He is always telling them "no, you do not need to be on my lap." "No, you do not NEED to be touching me." "No - we do not NEED to play again." "The world does NOT revolved around YOU!" 

Here is the Valentine's card I got him from the dogs, along with some training bumpers and the newest issue of Gun Dog magazine. 

"Valentine's Requests for MY Favorite Human"
"Feed me, walk me, throw the ball.... Feed me, walk me, throw the ball...."

"Happy Valentine's Day (with love) from the one who runs things around here...The Dog." 

I am working on making this plural now. 

Happy Valentine's to you all!


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Happy Vday 

Watson with his "what do I have to do to get my V-day treat" look.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Happy V-Day from Penny and Cash. This picture looks like it should be on a Valentines card so I'm sharing it again.


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

This is what Penny thought of the rose I gave her.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Aww - she loved it to death!!


----------



## Hunter.IT (Nov 20, 2013)

Happy V day from Italy.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Scout's been known to eat the fallen rosebuds of the ground. Quail love them too.


I celebrated V day by taking Scout for a romantic walk on the beach.  She retrieved a horseshoe crab for me. So thoughtful! I also sent in an entry form for her NAVDHA NA test!


----------

